# ka24e to ka24de conversion?



## ccrider1030 (Jul 17, 2003)

what would i need to do this conversion? I can hardly find any whole running KA24E's but i find alot more DE's so wi figured swap with the DE! what do i need? right now i have a broke KA24E in an 89' 240sx and its a manual.
thnx for any help!!!

ccrider1030


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u need a KA24DE, KA24DE parts, and tools.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you need the KA24DE engine, the ecu, the harness, the MAF sensor, the gauge cluster, and the power steering stuff.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

ccrider1030 said:


> what would i need to do this conversion? I can hardly find any whole running KA24E's but i find alot more DE's so wi figured swap with the DE! what do i need? right now i have a broke KA24E in an 89' 240sx and its a manual.
> thnx for any help!!!
> 
> ccrider1030


Time to put in work! You'll need just what the guys said you need and some spare time and patience.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

check out the guy with the post selling the de for $150


----------

